# Soft Plastics for muskie?



## Burks (Jun 22, 2011)

I'm looking for expand my muskie......*ahem*......arsenal. Right now I'm just using hard baits like cranks/minnows. Looking to change up my presentation a little bit.

The area we fish is rocky with a good amount of weeds, but only in 3-6ft of water or less. Normally 2-4ft. Water quality is murky most of the time, very slow to still water current. No wind to very little wind.

A color pattern that we've found to work well is "Clown" by Rapala. They ignore bright blues, purples, etc. 

Any suggestions? I'm really new to this so my knowledge of lure selection is fairly limited. I can look through books all day and not know what is good or bad.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Some guys like Bulldawgs and the ilk but they are too heavy for me to enjoy casting. I have some Bucher Slopmaster / Buzz/ Tandems Spinnerbaits with a plastic trailer that work well. You can try a big plastic on a jig - maybe a Reaper or a shad swimbait.


----------



## dtigers1984 (Jul 24, 2007)

I'll second the Bulldawg suggestion. Under the conditions that you described I would go with the Uptown Bulldawgs, which have less weight and are made to run shallower.


----------



## llunge (Jun 20, 2009)

Check out the Shumway Tackle Hot Head Curly Tail. It may be the style lure that will work in the situation that you have described. The small blade gives the bait some noise for murky water. You may be able to find other baits that are similar. Hope that helps.


----------



## Burks (Jun 22, 2011)

Thanks everyone. I went out and got some Berkley Powerbait 7" curly tails in a black/chartreuse color pattern, threaded them on to #2 worm hooks in a weedless fashion. I'll try these out and see how it goes, then maybe upgrade to some of the styles and types listed about.


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

Don't forget the large tube baits... I think a local brand name is "Red October". Their huge tubes but you could rig them with light weight and they would dance through the water for you. I was at the Columbus show this last spring... and they ran out of white tubes in one day. So I guess white is hot.


----------



## willyb021 (Jun 1, 2009)

i second bulldawgs. i hear good things about them. but theyre like $15 , damn muskie lures are expensive


----------



## BITE-ME (Sep 5, 2005)

Try the magnum size shallow bulldawgs. I've had good success fishing them over weeds. I can keep them above 2' on a shorter cast and about 3' on a long cast.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Burks said:


> Thanks everyone. I went out and got some Berkley Powerbait 7" curly tails in a black/chartreuse color pattern, threaded them on to #2 worm hooks in a weedless fashion. I'll try these out and see how it goes, then maybe upgrade to some of the styles and types listed about.


I have some plastics and I usually rig them on nothing less than a 5/0 EWG Gamakastu hook. I prefer 7/0 or bigger. I am a big fan of the Kalins Big Game 6" Lunker grubs.


----------



## Burks (Jun 22, 2011)

I've only been out once with softies for muskie so far. No interest in them. Maybe in the main lake they'll be more interested. Thanks for the help though. Will keep them for bass too


----------



## Anzomcik (Jul 28, 2010)

Since the heat really sank it the past few weeks, i have been moving almost all my fish (some are tankers) with a bait called Sloppy Swimmer. It is a boottail swimbait. So dont overlook the swimbait softplastics.


----------



## katfish ken (Feb 5, 2010)

I think you'll end up finding the soft plastic in Musky size in the salt water class of baits if you are looking on line. They make dip for plastic bait's that changes color of the part that is dipped.. That being said you should be able to get some large white swim baits and make them into the clown color you referred to.. Hope this helps..


----------



## Burks (Jun 22, 2011)

So I bought some large white with silver speck tubes at a local thrift store (just in a big pile o' lures, paid $1 for all of them). 

What is your favorite way to rig these guys for muskie? I have some ideas, but I haven't ran across them on the forums or anything yet. I'd hate to run it *my* way, and lose a fish!


----------

